# E-450 box truck w/7.3 diesel



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Anybody drive one?

I'm looking at one w/117k miles.

They're asking $9950. It's been on the lot over a year (makes me nervous when a vehicle sits on a lot that long. They claimed the owner was storing his motorcycle parts in it) 

I don't know anything about them.

If you drive one would you buy another one?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

That is what we have and I can tell you they are expensive to repair

What year is it?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Model year 2000, which is another thing that gives me pause. 117k miles on a 12 year old truck seems a little lite.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> Model year 2000, which is another thing that gives me pause. 117k miles on a 12 year old truck seems a little lite.


I think you are paying way to much for a 2000

I would pass..... that thing is going to cost you a fortune in no time


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

What repairs?

How often?

What mileage do you get?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Pass at any cost? 

Should I make any attempt to low ball them?

(Low balling of course is a heinous sin in the plumbing world but who cares about truck salesmen right :laughing:?)


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I just replaced my high pressure oil pump... that was $ 2,800.00

I few months before there was a few other problems and that came up over $ 2,000

and the tow truck fee was $ 500.00 each time

This is a 2005 .... so I can just imagine what will happen with a 2000


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> Pass at any cost?
> 
> Should I make any attempt to low ball them?
> 
> (Low balling of course is a heinous sin in the plumbing world but who cares about truck salesmen right :laughing:?)


The cube would be disposable...

$ 5,000.00 would be tops IMO

If some thing happens it will cost you way more than what the cube is worth


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

At what mileage did you have to replace the pump?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> At what mileage did you have to replace the pump?


I would have to check it.. as I am not the one driving it... but I think the cube has 130,000 KM on it right now


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I drive an '03 E350 with a 7.3l Powerstroke. My van has 276k on it right now and I've had it for about 11k. I've had no real issues with it so far (knock on wood) though it needs glow plugs. I just plug it in at night and it starts right up. If I were to buy a new truck, I would definitely look at a 7.3l Powerstroke again. Low mileage wouldn't scare me but I wouldn't pay anywhere near the asking price on that box truck. I'm thinking around $5,000 - $6,000. If it's been sitting that long, you might be able to get it for less than you think.




Paul


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I would have to check it.. as I am not the one driving it... but I think the cube has 130,000 KM on it right now


 
What are these KM's you speak of? Did you not get the memo that us Americans are the center of the world? Mile man! Miles!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> What are these KM's you speak of? Did you not get the memo that us Americans are the center of the world? Mile man! Miles!


Time to wake up ,,, you guys are the only ones on the planet that does not use metric


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Time to wake up ,,, you guys are the only ones on the planet that does not use metric


 
Just messing with you man, that was my point.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Time to wake up ,,, you guys are the only ones on the planet that does not use metric


Says the guy that lives in our hat. Sheesh.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I think if you do some research you will find that the 7.3 Powerstrock may have been one of the last good diesel engines built along with then older Cummings. If your determined to buy a diesel I would really do my research on repair costs for that motor. 
I have the 6.0Liter Powerstrock built in 2005 and it just got replaced (under extended warranty) People always say that diesels last forever and that may be true but to make that happen you spend HUGE MONEY. Stupid huge, crazy high, nasty big money.
And hear stuff like this from the Ford dealer "sure we can look at, park it here and we will look at in about 10 to 12 business days"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thats about what I paid*



OldSchool said:


> I just replaced my high pressure oil pump... that was $ 2,800.00
> 
> I few months before there was a few other problems and that came up over $ 2,000
> 
> ...


thats what I paid for our 7.3 2000 deizel with 145,000 miles on it... $$2800

the injectors went out on two of them I think that came to 1800... 

we just about had to bribe the mechanic to work on the
 thing because honestly their are not that many good ones 
around that work on deizels.... they have got you by the balls...

deizel fuel is 4.05 , it gets about 13mpg... and you cant hear yourself think inside the truck...

I would never buy a 450... that thing probably sucks fuel through a straw..

I got a chevy 6.0 box van right now and to get it repaired its 
probably a third of what those deizels cost..

I never will get another one..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Cummins diesels are good damn engines, and the 7.3's are too, but mantainence is the key to making them last, just like a gas engine.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Just brought in my 450 in yesterday to the mechanics its a 2005 with 136,000 miles on it....

I heard a noise when I was picking it up from an employee

they tell me the sound was there for awhile..

The hanger bearing and universals on the drive shaft was ready to fall apart...

Don't know how much this bill is going to be


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Just brought in my 450 in yesterday to the mechanics its a 2005 with 136,000 miles on it....
> 
> I heard a noise when I was picking it up from an employee
> 
> ...





I'd tell the crew in that truck that they were to wait at there respective homes until the truck was repaired and road worthy again and if there was any way I could get by without it (the truck and the crew) for a little while I'd call the mechanic and tell him to take his time if he needed to, no hurry.

If they biotched I'd explain that the truck and the crew depend on one another and that next time they failed to let me know that something was wrong with the truck they'd be sent home permanently and I'd find someone who could take care of the back bone of the company.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> I'd tell the crew in that truck that they were to wait at there respective homes until the truck was repaired and road worthy again and if there was any way I could get by without it (the truck and the crew) for a little while I'd call the mechanic and tell him to take his time if he needed to, no hurry.
> 
> If they biotched I'd explain that the truck and the crew depend on one another and that next time they failed to let me know that something was wrong with the truck they'd be sent home permanently and I'd find someone who could take care of the back bone of the company.


Well you would assume that if some one is driving the truck... they would report any thing that didnt sound right...

I noticed it right away....

everybody takes the vehicles home so IMO they should be checking things every day...

about 25 years ago I had one employee that never check the oil when he would fill up even though it was a full service station......

Eventually the engine was shot as it ran out of oil.... I was lucky however the dealership replace the engine for $ 45.00.... the van was less than 3 years old at the time...

Now that really pissed me off...


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

7.3 is the best block Ford ever put in any vehicle I had a 95 f 250 and it got good milage I had it superchipped thou I loved it is offer 6000$ max


----------

